# Dog dental mint treat



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi SM

Has anyone try this brand/product or something similar to help with maintaining healthy teeth and fresher dog breath? 

*Halo Spot's Chew Mint Flavor Natural Edible Dental Dog Treats*

Halo Spot's Chew Mint Flavor Natural Edible Dental Dog Treats, 7.2-oz bag, 7 chews


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I give mine something similar, quite similar.

Get Naked Super Antioxidant Dental Chew Sticks Dog Treats, Small

I honestly don't know how much good it does, but they enjoy them. I must say though, without much other effort...they have the sweetest breath and give delightful kisses.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I use the Tropi clean one They love it like puppy crack.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We have used the pumpkin flavored Halo sticks. They love them, but I don't know if they really do anything for their teeth.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I use the CET dental sticks. Petite size.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I give mine Bright Bite stars. They love them. My big kids get a full small star. My youngest gets a half star.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Apr 9, 2015)

I give Charlotte 1/3 of these treats before bed when I notice her breath is bad. 

OregaPet - Mini Dental Treats


----------

